# Twitter Rolls Out Its Facebook-Like Profile Redesign



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Twitter is gradually rolling out a major redesign of user profiles, starting on Tuesday. The new look, which Twitter was testing in February, adds a lot more user information and several new features  and it looks quite similar to Facebook's user profiles.

The new profile features a larger user photo and customizable header image. Twitter highlights your tweets that have the most engagement by displaying them slightly larger than the rest. You can also pin one of your tweets to the top of the page.

Read More


----------

